# Excellent Half Guard and Side Control in this MMA bout



## Hanzou (May 27, 2021)

I love seeing ground fighting in MMA, and for some reason the ladies over in Asia keep impressing me with their skills. This match was a quick one, but I loved the use of half guard for defense by Kim, and the pinning of the arms in side control to allow the ground and pound by Phogat. Well deserved win by Phogat.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (May 27, 2021)

Women's MMA has certainly come a long way in the last 10 years or so.

Side note - if MMA matches with male fighters get scantily clad ring girls as eye candy for the male viewers, then shouldn't women's MMA matches get some hunky Chippendales dancers to hold the round cards as eye candy for the female viewers? It seems only fair.


----------



## Hanzou (May 27, 2021)

Tony Dismukes said:


> Women's MMA has certainly come a long way in the last 10 years or so.



Yes. Additionally, MMA out of Asia has also come a long way. I think One FC is putting on better matches than UFC and Bellator.



Tony Dismukes said:


> Side note - if MMA matches with male fighters get scantily clad ring girls as eye candy for the male viewers, then shouldn't women's MMA matches get some hunky Chippendales dancers to hold the round cards as eye candy for the female viewers? It seems only fair.



We'll just have to agree to disagree on that one. I like the double dip of female fighters and female ring girls. I'll continue to soak up my straight male privilege as long as I can!


----------



## GreatSayiaman (May 27, 2021)

One FC is a Million Times better than UFC and Bellator when it comes to the matches. Plus the rule set is better.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (May 27, 2021)

GreatSayiaman said:


> One FC is a Million Times better than UFC and Bellator when it comes to the matches. Plus the rule set is better.


What are the rules differences?


----------



## drop bear (May 27, 2021)

Tony Dismukes said:


> Women's MMA has certainly come a long way in the last 10 years or so.
> 
> Side note - if MMA matches with male fighters get scantily clad ring girls as eye candy for the male viewers, then shouldn't women's MMA matches get some hunky Chippendales dancers to hold the round cards as eye candy for the female viewers? It seems only fair.



We do that.


----------



## Hanzou (May 27, 2021)

drop bear said:


> We do that.



What's the name of the promotion so I can avoid it like the plague?


----------



## GreatSayiaman (Jun 1, 2021)

Tony Dismukes said:


> What are the rules differences?


Knees to the ground of a down opponent. The fight is scored as a Whole and not with a Boxing 10 Point must system. Fights are faster paced with these rules.

Similar to Pride FC however no Sccocer Kicks or Stomps to the ground.


----------



## Martial D (Jun 1, 2021)

Tony Dismukes said:


> Women's MMA has certainly come a long way in the last 10 years or so.
> 
> Side note - if MMA matches with male fighters get scantily clad ring girls as eye candy for the male viewers, then shouldn't women's MMA matches get some hunky Chippendales dancers to hold the round cards as eye candy for the female viewers? It seems only fair.


What female viewers?


Edit - some quick research surprisingly seems to indicate female viewers make up as much as 44% of the demographic. Ok 

Let's keep the ring girls anyway.


----------

